# You know you're addicted to soapmaking when...



## grayceworks (Nov 26, 2013)

You're sitting in the hospital bed, bored, and notice on the bottom of the pink plastic water pitcher that it's PP5 and think to yourself, hmm. If hubby would bring me some lye and coconut oil, I could mix up some soap and not be bored!


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 26, 2013)

That's true love with soaping but why are you in the hospital?


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 26, 2013)

Eh, I get pneumonia fairly often. My immune system has a crazy habit of ignoring real intruders and attacking me instead lol. Just one of those things....


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 26, 2013)

You may want to avoid going out with wet hair (like just after a shower) may want to use a hair dryer ( if you don't)


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol, that's funny. feel better


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 26, 2013)

So what are some of y'all's  'You know you're addicted when...' stories?


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 26, 2013)

When you lay awake half the night planning the perfect pencil line.


----------



## lathered_up (Nov 26, 2013)

Whenever I go grocery shopping I always have to check the aisle with all the oils. I usually buy more than what I need and hide them in my soaping supplies stash  ;-).


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 26, 2013)

When the dollar stores kitchen aisle looks like heaven


----------



## Khanjari (Nov 26, 2013)

Since so far as I have done only mp here is my story......

When i work from home 8 hours a day (my full time job) and while working, at the back of my mind, thinking of how creative can i be and I can't wait until I get my 15 minute break and soap something quick.... And then take pictures and share with family and friends when ready!!!!!


----------



## SudsyPM (Nov 26, 2013)

When you have soap recipes scribbled on the back of all of your full time job's meeting notes


----------



## boyago (Nov 27, 2013)

When you can't have breakfast but have a loaf of OMH cooling in the mold.

*wink


----------



## Neve (Nov 27, 2013)

When you go online to buy ONE thing and find another ten things you can't do without...and the cart goes from a few dollars to a few hundred dollars.

OK that could just be a shopping addiction!


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 27, 2013)

You can't cook dinner cause there is soap in the oven...or do the dishes cause the dishwasher is full of soap pots...or do laundry cause the washer is full of soapy rags... no housework is getting done around here, there is more soap to be made!


----------



## freesia792 (Nov 27, 2013)

lathered_up said:


> Whenever I go grocery shopping I always have to check the aisle with all the oils. I usually buy more than what I need and hide them in my soaping supplies stash  ;-).



This is So true of me too. I have to check every store I usually shop in, even though I already know what they carry. Then I got the bright idea to try ethnic stores too. I know where several African, Asian, and European markets are. I pick a few a month (one or two a week ) to stop at just to see if there is something "different". Ummm, and yes, I hide them also. Same as I do with my yarn and craft supplies. I'm running out of places to stash my stashes.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 27, 2013)

You know you're addicted when no one you know even _owns_ a stick blender, yet you have four...  and when you have at least ten different silicone spatulas in the soaping room, yet only one in the kitchen.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh no good  I hope you're not stuck in there for too long.  That's a top level soaping addiction to be triggered by the sight of a plastic jug.  

 One of my addiction signs would have to be my saved favourites list. Mostly pages involving soap somehow.


----------



## Ruthie (Nov 27, 2013)

When you can't set up your sewing machine because both the shelves AND the sewing table are full of soap.


----------



## new soaper (Nov 27, 2013)

You know your addicted when your thinking of making soap, and were all thinking of u getting better. Best wishes.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 27, 2013)

When you have to swear to yourself that you WILL NOT make soap or do anything 'soap making" for X number of days/weeks just so you can clean your house, grocery shop, do laundry, spend time with family/friends.......

My time off this Thanksgiving I'm taking my family out for dinner.  Much more relaxing than me cooking a turkey dinner.  Oh, did I mention that we can't sit at the dining room table because its piled with curing bars of soap LOL.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for all the get-well wishes! And... I can see me doing most of those things lol


----------



## Soapy J (Nov 27, 2013)

When every box, carton, container, etc looks like a potential mold... Get well soon!


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 27, 2013)

When you spend hours searching for new stuff to use in your soap


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 27, 2013)

When you dream about hot to make the perfect embed


----------



## TVivian (Nov 27, 2013)

When soap have taken over your Pinterest boards.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 27, 2013)

When you get excited to find a grungy old Salad Shooter for $3 at the thrift store.

When your family and friends have to justify why they purchased a 3-pack of Dial...and their answers aren't good enough for you.


----------



## neeners (Nov 27, 2013)

Get well soon!!!

you know you're addicted to soaping when the stores run out of reasonably priced coconut oil, that you decide to make your own.  only to have your bf tell you the oil you make is too good for soap and ban you from using it for soaping purposes.  then you pout...and scheme the best way to find reasonably priced coconut oil on the island so you can finally do one more batch of soap in time for Christmas.....


----------



## Millymarket (Nov 27, 2013)

When you get a free can of pumpkin and instead of thinking yea food ingredients you think yea soup scent


----------



## roseb (Nov 27, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon!  It's a drag being the in hospital!  

You know you are addicted when people you hardly know ask you questions about soap.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 27, 2013)

My pinterest has been taken over by soap topics for quite a while now, I REALLY need to go shop goodwill, it's been years since I made pumpkin pie or pumpkin bread, but I've made 2 batches of pumpkin soap this month... lol


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 27, 2013)

And y'all are great for keeping me company.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 27, 2013)

You are making pumpkin pie and you drizzle the last of the filling across the pie in a swirly pattern and are disappointed is wasn't at thick enough trace to show up.


----------



## Second Impression (Nov 27, 2013)

You can pipe soap cupcakes beautifully but frosting on real cupcakes still looks like poo swirls. 

When your kids start asking "are you making soap?" instead of "can I have a snack?" when they see you in the kitchen.


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 28, 2013)

You wonder if you can fix the crack in your maple-pumpkin cheese cake for thanksgiving with mp soap.


----------



## seven (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm lol-ing so much reading the responses..

I know i'm addicted when i'm browsing the baking shop online and just wanna put every single **** silicone molds in to my cart

And no, it aint for baking... It's for soaping


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 28, 2013)

You know you're addicted if instead of going to bed when you're tired you just have to look up _one more_ soaping topic...and then another and another and another!

Hope you're feeling better, Grayceworks, and will be home soaping soon!


----------



## karenbeth (Nov 28, 2013)

Hope you're out of there soon and can spend your down time soaping (but remember the mask). I can't wait for my daughter to move her stuff, that'll give me more room. Is that addiction?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 28, 2013)

karenbeth said:


> Hope you're out of there soon and can spend your down time soaping (but remember the mask). I can't wait for my daughter to move her stuff, that'll give me more room. Is that addiction?


 
Very possibly.  But unless you actually throw her stuff away to make room, it's within limits


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

AKjulz said:


> You wonder if you can fix the crack in your maple-pumpkin cheese cake for thanksgiving with mp soap.
> View attachment 4679



Maple-whipped cream topping or maple-caramel topping -- either one with walnuts or pecans. Same concept, right? Fill it in with more good stuff? Fix ya right up.  

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-thornton/pumpkin-maple-pecan-cheesecake-recipe2/index.html

 http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/moist-maple-pumpkin-cheesecake

mmmm. Now I want pumpkin cheesecake!


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

seven said:


> I'm lol-ing so much reading the responses..
> 
> I know i'm addicted when i'm browsing the baking shop online and just wanna put every single **** silicone molds in to my cart
> 
> And no, it aint for baking... It's for soaping



My amazon wishlist section contains 5 separate lists related to soaping, and one of those is dedicated solely to the cute or interesting molds I found and want to think about getting -- even if I know I don't NEED them lol


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> You are making pumpkin pie and you drizzle the last of the filling across the pie in a swirly pattern and are disappointed is wasn't at thick enough trace to show up.



Hah! I have always tried to make patterns in the pie but they always smooth out before it ever even gets warm in the oven.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

karenbeth said:


> Hope you're out of there soon and can spend your down time soaping (but remember the mask). I can't wait for my daughter to move her stuff, that'll give me more room. Is that addiction?





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Very possibly.  But unless you actually throw her stuff away to make room, it's within limits



That's what those big rubbermaid storage bins are for -- so you can 'save her some work by helping her move it'.


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

Second Impression said:


> You can pipe soap cupcakes beautifully but frosting on real cupcakes still looks like poo swirls.
> 
> When your kids start asking "are you making soap?" instead of "can I have a snack?" when they see you in the kitchen.



I can't pipe anything, and I want to learn soooo bad! I've always loved watching the cooking shows where they make all those gorgeous sweet creations, and dreamed of being able to even create a piped icing top on my cupcakes... That is my next project! Attempt soap cupcakes!


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> You know you're addicted if instead of going to bed when you're tired you just have to look up _one more_ soaping topic...and then another and another and another!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better, Grayceworks, and will be home soaping soon!



Thanks! I'm starting to be able to breathe better, so hopefully will be home by the weekend. 

And I kept going from soap-topic to soap-recipe to taking notes, to browsing supplies until I woke up with a whole line of 'nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn' across my screen last night. LOL


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> When you lay awake half the night planning the perfect pencil line.



Ohhhh... I have been envying how classy some of y'all's pencil-line soaps look! I'm gonna have to try that. Should work as well in HP as in CP right?


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

Tienne said:


> You know you're addicted when no one you know even _owns_ a stick blender, yet you have four...  and when you have at least ten different silicone spatulas in the soaping room, yet only one in the kitchen.



Haha - we had like, two silicone spatulas and NO electric mixer when I started my body and hair products stuff. Got my stick blender and a few more spatulas, hubby never noticed. Started with the soap, and because hubby has been helping actually make the soap, suddenly hubby sees how much fun stick blenders are and wants his own too! And his own spatulas in different colors, because he likes the ss handles on mine, and then he wants new mixing bowls the same colors as his spatulas... and he's been baking up a storm now! LOL


----------



## neeners (Nov 28, 2013)

when you feel compelled to pick up every soap you see in the store and read the ingredients.  and when you see "castile" soap, you get disappointed and slightly irritated when you see oils other than olive in it.  btw, has anyone ever seen castile in stores that are purely olive oil?

hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## kikajess (Nov 28, 2013)

...when you wake up at 6:19 AM on Thanksgiving morning solely to check on the batch of soap you can't wait to slice into!!! Then, when you find it is still a bit too soft to handle, you stay up and measure out oils and lye for two more batches before you even have a cup of coffee. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## kikajess (Nov 28, 2013)

lathered_up said:


> Whenever I go grocery shopping I always have to check the aisle with all the oils. I usually buy more than what I need and hide them in my soaping supplies stash  ;-).



The Spectrum Palm Oil at my Whole Foods is on sale right now for $5.99 a tub. Plus I get a 20% discount because I work there. It is taking all my will power not to buy every tub they have!


----------



## kikajess (Nov 28, 2013)

Soapy J said:


> When every box, carton, container, etc looks like a potential mold... Get well soon!



Hehehehe - yep, this one, too.


----------



## Todd_in_Minnesota (Nov 28, 2013)

kikajess said:


> ...when you wake up at 6:19 AM on Thanksgiving morning solely to check on the batch of soap you can't wait to slice into!!! Then, when you find it is still a bit too soft to handle, you stay up and measure out oils and lye for two more batches before you even have a cup of coffee.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


I did exactly this today, then discovered I'm almost out of lye, and can't make a new batch this morning.

Grayceworks - best wishes to you for getting home for the weekend...

I know I've got waaay too much soap in my life when everyone who visits our house (including the neighbor's kids) goes home with several bars of soap that I need to get rid of, so I have room to make more.


----------



## Tienne (Nov 28, 2013)

Speaking of having people visit the house... how about when you have friends over and you excitedly ask them; 

"Wanna see my new soap??"   
 ... and they reply; 
"Sure!... Just let me get my overcoat off....."  :Kitten Love:


----------



## grayceworks (Nov 28, 2013)

On a side note, I brought a bar of my carrot-buttermilk soap with me because the stuff they have here makes my skin raw. I have had 6 different nurses (so far) ask for samples and give me their info so they can buy some. Male and female. 

Was the guy nurses who asked how gentle it is and if it was good for dry skin in winter, and also asked if I could make them some oatmeal soap, and was the girl nurses who loved the scent and liked it because it was 'natural' and 'better for you'.

 Interesting. And kinda funny that I'm sitting here wheezing in the hospital unintentionally selling soap. LOL


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 28, 2013)

Obsidian said:


> You are making pumpkin pie and you drizzle the last of the filling across the pie in a swirly pattern and are disappointed is wasn't at thick enough trace to show up.



You use the term "trace" to apply to pie.


----------



## AKjulz (Nov 28, 2013)

Now that's good salesmanship!


----------



## Lin (Nov 28, 2013)

kikajess said:


> The Spectrum Palm Oil at my Whole Foods is on sale right now for $5.99 a tub. Plus I get a 20% discount because I work there. It is taking all my will power not to buy every tub they have!


Could you take a photo of the container? Its with the other oils, right? I haven't been able to find palm ANYWHERE locally. The Whole Foods here is really small though.


----------



## kikajess (Nov 28, 2013)

Lin, it's with the baking stuff, and I think it's called shortening. But the only ingredient is 100% palm oil. Here's a link with a pic: http://www.spectrumorganics.com/?id=87


----------



## maloga3 (Nov 28, 2013)

grayceworks said:


> You're sitting in the hospital bed, bored, and notice on the bottom of the pink plastic water pitcher that it's PP5 and think to yourself, hmm. If hubby would bring me some lye and coconut oil, I could mix up some soap and not be bored!


 Here's hoping you're feeling better soon! Happy Thanksgiving to all 
My good "addicted to soaping" is that I brought my soaps to my family's Thanksgiving and was hawking it!!! oh well...too stuffed w/ turkey and pumpkin pie to do another HP batch (not  that I need any more product).


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 4, 2013)

Just wanted to thank y'all for keeping me entertained.  Hopefully going home tomorrow - YAY!!! It's been a long week and a half. Will be going home on 02, which is going to be strange! Been doing tons of reading here, especially the business forums, and taking notes. Found all sorts of recipes and ideas I want to try out. Will be soooo nice to be home. And have a belated Thanksgiving with hubby, with plenty to be thankful for. 

I'm thankful for his support and his loyalty and his faith in me and whatever new adventure I drag him along on. I'm thankful for all you new friends who give me someone to talk to and relate to. And wow- I didn't realize how many here have fibromyalgia and similar issues! Not that I'm exactly thankful for that, but I'm thankful there's others that can relate and who I can share ideas with and be encouraged by. 

What have you all been thankful for this year?


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, right this minute I'm thankful you're getting out of the hospital soon.  How maddening!  Are they giving you a pulse ox to take or do you have one at home?  

I can tell I'm on my way to a soaping addiction because last week we had a catering company bring our office some biscotti and some salt rubs for cooking, one of which was pink himalayan salt, and the moment I laid eyes on it I had visions of soap and foot scrubs and immediately called "dibs".  Yes, the set of rubs for food are now in my kitchen.  Only one of which will actually be used for food (lemon pepper - cuz yuck, right?)


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 4, 2013)

NurseEmily said:


> Well, right this minute I'm thankful you're getting out of the hospital soon.  How maddening!  Are they giving you a pulse ox to take or do you have one at home?
> 
> I can tell I'm on my way to a soaping addiction because last week we had a catering company bring our office some biscotti and some salt rubs for cooking, one of which was pink himalayan salt, and the moment I laid eyes on it I had visions of soap and foot scrubs and immediately called "dibs".  Yes, the set of rubs for food are now in my kitchen.  Only one of which will actually be used for food (lemon pepper - cuz yuck, right?)



No idea if they will or not. Hope so, as I don't have one. 

Ok, so I'm thinking coffee caramel type soap now, and also a lemongrass - rosemary - lemon-pepper - scented exfoliating-scrubby soap, needs some other scent too though... .... ylang ylang (tiny hint) or  Pink grapefruit? Tea tree? Hmmm......


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

You have fibro? I was wondering if you had lupus based on a post I read. I have friends with fibro and have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome myself.


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 5, 2013)

Lin said:


> You have fibro? I was wondering if you had lupus based on a post I read. I have friends with fibro and have Ehlers Danlos Syndrome myself.



Fibro for 20+ yrs, asthma all my life, migraine since I was 11yrs old, and now the past couple years some weird autoimmune thing causing muscle myopathy, low gamma globulins, autoimmune diabetes, etc. It's getting pretty ridiculous. Now the myopathy thing is teaming up with the asthma, thus the going home on o2. Ah well...


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

I know what you mean. I've got a bunch of different health problems plus the EDS affects my entire body (every system) so that alone would be enough. But it causes so many secondary conditions. And lightening really does strike twice, or three times... or four... lol. I've also had asthma all my life, most of my family does. I think its worse when combined with other health problems too. When I was 16 my dad teased me saying I had the body of a 90 year old, I wonder how old my body is now at 28! The last 12 years have not been kind.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2013)

You know your addicted when you take the only spare bed out of the bedroom and turn it into your soaping storage room.  Now we can not have any guests as we have no space or beds for them.


----------



## Lildlege1 (Dec 5, 2013)

When you stay up all night cause your planning your next batch of soap and also wanting to get online and look and shop for anything related to soap and soap ideas.


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 7, 2013)

HOME!!!!!!!!!! Yay! Got home last night. Slept ALLLLLLL day. Was so wonderful to sleep in my own bed. I keep tripping over this ridiculously long o2 tubing. I guess I'll get used to it. Nice to breathe though!  Now I gotta figure out how to get out and about without trying to drag along this huge o2 bottle that's almost as tall as I am! lol


----------



## Khanjari (Dec 7, 2013)

Glad you are back and better than before!


----------



## grayceworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 7, 2014)

I've been watching soap videos all evening and just thought I'd add these to the list too;

You know you're addicted to soapmaking when not only do you_ know_ what a haul video is, but you actually get a thrill out of watching other people's hauls and get excited and happy on their behalf, because you know what it feels like. Then you rush to the nearest soap supply site and buy some soap supplies that you don't _really_ need, but you just gotta have. 

You know you're addicted to soapmaking when all your youtube playlists look something like this;

Making Freesia Apricot Soap
Cutting Freesia Apricot Soap
Making Cucumber Melon Soap
Cutting Cucumber Melon Soap
Making Black Raspberry Soap
Cutting Black Raspberry Soap....  ad infinitum.


----------



## MirandaH (Jan 7, 2014)

I just spent a total of 24 hours over a one week period, on the road driving back and forth from SC twice to pick up and drop back off hubby's daughter and every time we passed an RV I thought what a pretty swirl the pattern would be on a bar of soap and then in my head pictured it like a giant bar of soap with wheels rolling down the highway.  Addicted much?


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 9, 2014)

I think that about VW vans!!! Especially if they're all fixed up cute. lol

And my youtube playlists are an odd combination of Peter Hollens and various soapmaking videos.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Jan 9, 2014)

Every container I see has to be checked for its potential as a soap mold.    My husband has even started doing it and he doesn't make soap!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 10, 2014)

Skatergirl46 said:


> Every container I see has to be checked for its potential as a soap mold.    My husband has even started doing it and he doesn't make soap!



ROFL!  My DH texted me from the Dollar Store yesterday asking if I needed lard.  He was excited because he had found it there and thought it was a good price.


----------



## Tienne (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm waaay beyond looking at things as soap molds. 

I've have moved on and up to squirt bottles! Eye dropper bottles, lotion bottles, travel shampoo bottles.... anything and everything with a squirty tip that can be used to premix oils and micas in. 

If anyone saw the boxes I have in the attic full of all sorts odd containers and bottles of every kind and shape that in any way could be used for soaping, they'd think I was a hoarder. LOL  I'm not a hoarder, though! I'm a re-purposer. :Kitten Love:


----------



## mechanolatry (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh, I got one! You know you're addicted to soapmaking when you haven't used your dining room table in over two years, because it's become the soap-curing station!


----------

